# HELP! Did my goats just eat Poison Hemlock??



## AltonaAcres (Mar 12, 2021)

Our four pregnant does may have eaten poison hemlock. Please help!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

These are what poison hemlock plants look like


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Not my photos but that’s the best I can do for you I’m sorry


----------



## AltonaAcres (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks _slightly _different than what my goats were snacking on...........hopefully just some harmless plant


----------

